# New Mice



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I have been lurking for ages - previously joined when I got my last 2 does. The last one passed away a few months ago and I decided to get some more. Quite diffcult to do in Scotland  . They are not show mice by any means but I think they are so cute much tamer than any mice I've had previously. They are 6 weeks old. Not all from the same litter. I think I've got the varieties right (although confused about the difference between broken and piebald- if infact they are different) but feel free to correct me please! Oh and they are named by the kids!!

Tuppence - Broken Agouti









Gingersnap - Broken Argente









Peppa - Broken Dove tan?









Candy - Broken Black Tan









Matilda - Broken Argente









Missy - Broken Agouti


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty mice!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The spotting on that agouti is really quite striking! Broken is a show standard, requiring a fairly specific pattern of spots. Piebald is the gene (s) that causes most spotting (broken, even, Dutch, and many unstandardized patterns of spotting). Really, though, some places seem to use these terms interchangeably.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

oh my the agouti is adorable. I just love pied mice.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

They are all so lovely! You got all the colors right, you'd just want to change the "broken" to "pied." Pretty sure Matilda is my favorite. : )


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Missy and Matilda are a couple of little cuties......... :love1


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

i love Matilda she is beautiful, they are all stunning  I had a ferret called Matilda so good name to hehe


----------

